

New iPhone 4 Pre-Order Ship Date Slips Again, to July 14th - jason_slack
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/new_iphone_4_pre-order_ship_date_slips_again_to_july_14th/?utm_campaign=feature

======
surlyadopter
The caption on that picture in the article is perhaps the most apropos comment
I have seen regarding the iPhone 4.

